# Stripper feeding blitz.



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

So that's what heaven looks like. I don't know how you were able to shoot video for 7 minutes with that in front of you. You have a whole truck load of will power more than I do. When and where was this?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's a great video but I would be slingin some plugs like a mad man.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

agreed, but how do you know he wasn't doing just that for an hour until his arms got tired?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

GotchaMack said:


> So that's what heaven looks like. I don't know how you were able to shoot video for 7 minutes with that in front of you. You have a whole truck load of will power more than I do. When and where was this?





dudeondacouch said:


> agreed, but how do you know he wasn't doing just that for an hour until his arms got tired?


LOL, I could only wish like the rest of you guys but this is not my video...I got this from one of my other borads I peer on. This was taken in New York it seems like in Montauk area.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Outstanding video. That gets the blood pumping. Wheres the cast net when you need it?


----------



## Instagator (Jan 30, 2010)

Best movie that I've seen in a long time

Cheers


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazing!!


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

lmao he says "this is like fish porn" right off the bat to funny there


----------

